# my brother's tank WARNING: this images are not good for sensitive people



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

so i was in the middle of cleaning my fish tanks, and my little brother went into the washroom i was cleaning the tanks in -_- we have two washrooms, geez so i got some pics of HIS tank. CAUTION: "if sensitive on animals, i wouldn't suggest to see the pics" :-( this are horrible things that people in youth could do, also am not saying all kids (under my age) are like this. i know really nice kids in this forum take well care of there betta's, fish, pets, etc. but this isn't the first time this happened to his fish, if i do get rights on his fish i would give away the poor fish (on craigslist).
CAUTION: *these images are highly photo's of neglect, if you cannot stand them please leave the thread
*some people in the forum didn't know how much neglect my brother could do, here is the photo's :








it is full of algea, and hasn't been cleansed for months  here are the fish:








^ above is his betta, a blue combodian VT male named "Skybreaker"








^ this one is a black angel fish (i regret giving away) un-sexed named "Dusk"
here are a couple more of the betta:
















he also has a flame dwarf gourami (could see it in the first pic) but i didn't get pics of it. another sad thing is that am not allowed to help :-( i'll probably soon have the fish or so am not sure. another thing is that he dosen't care, these pics are in his room. and the gourami and betta fights (thats why there chiped or ripped) the angel fish never fought anyone besides for food, i had him a long time. my brother killed his best friend "Silver" a white angel fish, killed my glofish "Chubo" (though i never gave him chubo  )


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

also i saved Oceanist, my HMPK that passed away. he lived a better life.
a pic of oceanist:








but he had popeye when i got him, it didn't really bother him since he had for so long :|


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, those poor fish! And your brother won't sign over the tank to you?  Why on earth not?


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

I know someone with a tank that looks like that and they also don't want help. People are possessive of their "things" even to the detriment of the creatures in their care.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

I dont understand this, seriously, why cant you help? Your dad should be ALL OVER THAT considering he's spent so much money on his own saltwater tank. I would just go in there and do it, I wouldnt care what anyone said. This could be a matter of life and death for these fish.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Tell your parents he's neglecting his fish and tell your brother that you want your fish back. No way should that be acceptable.


----------



## Waylander (Mar 27, 2011)

If someone is treating their betta so poorly it wont survive much longer, what needs to be done is simple... if this happens, don't allow him to kill another one.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i know and styggian is totally right. i cannot help because the last time i "helped" i ended up having the betta (Oceanist) and my dad wants him to learn to have responsibility. and my dad is one of those people who thinks that betta's could live in such tiny bowls  
and the reason i can't get my angelfish back is because i have no space. but if i do i have no choice and give Dusk (the angel fish) away. at least he/she will live happier, and so would that gourami. i'll probably keep the betta though. they know he is neglecting his fish (i talk about his fish all the time) they don't say anything -_-" and that gourami and betta fights all the time  the angel fish is very scared and shy now. my parents know that he is neglecting but they don't really care i guess


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Waylander said:


> If someone is treating their betta so poorly it wont survive much longer, what needs to be done is simple... if this happens, don't allow him to kill another one.


i know am surprised they are still alive, he killed his female "Daniella" i accidently killed the HMPK


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Gosh, that is terrible, I think your pr=arents think if his fish die, that he will learn a lesson.

That tank looks terrible though, poor fish.


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Just take him saying that he died and u flushed him, u could hide him somewhere.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

no, he needs to learn responsibility, he broke all of my older brother and dads xbox remotes besides one  the broken ones has the joy stick messing up like you move it a direction is dosen't move, it just sticks there :I not the point

i have no where to hide a big angel fish :lol: the 20 gallon (In my room) will be very noticeable, the betta has it's own tank but my brother refuses to put him in there  though it is small, but it is better to keep fighting with a gourami.

another thing is that he pays more attention to video games and his snakes  since my grandfather found one of our runaway snakes,a ghost corn snake (female) named "Entity". my brother was sad..... for 10 minutes. asked in a week for another snake  he just lost one?! so he got a baby ball python (female) and named her "May" then last friday my grandfather found her (and put her in a mayonnaise jar ) and gave us her back, my brother was happy.... for a couple of days. now he is all up on my big boy "Pursey", he is all like "aww pursey is so cute, can i hold him??" and he see's me holding him, am like "no" i know i could be stubborn with things, also pursey is my snake  (look at signature, lol)


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow your brother really should be taught a lesson


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

tell your dad that he's not learning anything by keeping that tank. the responsible thing to do would be clean the tank, and learn that angels, gouramis, and bettas can NOT live together. your brother obviously doesn't care, otherwise the tank would be clean, the fish wouldn't be together, and whatever fish is in there, would be happy. :I

at LEAST see if he will give you the betta. trade him, or pay him a little money for him, if you have to. :I


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i told him, he finally cleaned the tank yesterday *sigh* but it is still cloudy green-ish looking :\ he said he tried (am not sure, i wasn't watching him)
and i did tell my dad but he dosen't listen to me though.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

omg he gained some kind of fin rot, fungus, and a poped out gill! :-( i think he said he would give him to me


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

D: i'm glad he may be giving him to you. it really sucks when people treat fish like nothing. they never learn the joy of fishkeeping because they don't care. Dx


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

and how old is your brother?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well i only got the betta not the other two  and my brother is 11 years old


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Yikes... He needs to loose his pet keeping privileges ....


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well he ends up with more fish  my parents are crazy


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Not to be rude or anything, so I appologize if I come of so, but an 11 year old, or 8 year old, or most any child will not take care of a pet. Even when a younger child says I'll walk him every day and feed him and pet him... it invariably ends up the job of parents. (Not a parent, but personal observation).

Your father needs to step in and put his foot down. Anyone who is constantly loosing pets or having them get sick and not trying to take care of them, should not have pets.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he only mostly cares for his snakes, not his fish. and i keep telling my parents he can't take care of fish. but they don't care


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my niece is 8 years old, and takes care of her fish better than your brother. :I only thing i gotta do is change his water, but she helps me with that. she knows proper tank size for a betta, and didn't want one until she could have a tank bigger than a gallon..


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow  i really don't know why he does it besides he is lazy


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Laziness doesn't belong with pet-keeping sadly. Your parents really do need to step in, animals arent, and never will be, disposable.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Sorry but that's poor parenting. I understand they're trying to make a point but you don't let a living creature be tortured and killed to try to teach your child responsibility.. that's ironic since the parents are showing a serious lack here.

A better lesson would be if he can't take care of his pets he loses the privilege of having any.. and he can't discriminate. He chose the fish. If he can't take care of them he loses all the pets.. give away to better homes.


----------



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

my goodness  go help them anyway. someone has to do something hes all beaten up  he looks so unhappy


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

the betta died this morning :-( puddles cheered me up with a big fat nest :lol:
and i know they just don't care, i don't know why they don't step up.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

To most people...fish are nothing. you can buy them here and there penny here dollar there. Some people tend to think "if it dies, they'll learn" but no, they don't. they either leave it to rot for a bit then flush it, or they go get another one, or they flail scream and kick until they get their dog, cat, pony, pigeon, parakeet and lobster :|

I'm teaching my EIGHT YEAR OLD nephew about fish. And he knows, if he does not care for one of the bettas he gets with a heated 10 gallon tank and ALL needed accessories and the knowledge to start him off in the fish world... I take that fish back. And the tank. And my brother agrees with me on that. THAT is how you teach a kid with pets. 

Then again, pets are supposed to be "family" pets, not "his, mine, hers, mine" to ensure everyone 1. wants them 2. cares for them 3. the pet doesn't suffer or die.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he likes his fish, he just dosen't like cleaning the tank -.-" he gave me the betta's tank though


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

if he "liked" his fish he'd clean the tank because he'd know not cleaning it would kill his fish >.> :lol: but that's good you got the betta's tank..


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Dont think anyone LIKES cleaning tanks and such, but its all part of the responsibility that comes with keeping a pet. Too bad he learned too late..Poor betta..


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he gave me the betta, and the betta died today (i only had him for a day  ) am going to try to get the gourami and angelfish, and find them proper and warm loving homes, since i don't have space for them


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Good for you, I hope you get them and find them great homes!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Your brother needs help..I'm sorry that the betta didn't make it but try to give the gourami and angel a fighting chance. He sounds so irrisponsible and sounds like if something bad happened to even a dog he'd be more concerned about WoW or Call of Duty...Not saying he is just an observation from the posts.


----------



## Litlover11 (Aug 1, 2011)

This doesn't even teach your brother responsibility. All it teaches him is that he can get away with animal abuse with no consequences. Sorry about the Betta, but I hope you are able to get the rest of his fish away from him and into good homes. Good luck!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well if i do get the other fish it won't stop him from getting more  he has a list of fish killed ,some weren't even his , poor chubo  my glofish suffocated when he put him in a bucket without a filter, and he closed the bucket with a cover, strangely the angelfish and gourami survived :| he killed his female, his male, my baby boy "Skylight" (blue VT male), his eel, his catfish, my brother's freshwater baby barracuda's, etc
but i will do my best


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

got some pics of the snake that ran away, three times and came back :I the last time my grandpa found her in the basment. she is still young and was skinny:
























she is a ghost cornsnake, she is very adorable :3 and looks so innocent. hopefully she'll survive in my brother's care and won't escape the 4th time
she had mouth rot, and some kind of scale rot. the scale rot healed up quickly and her mouth still has a little gray spot under her mouth. my brother used to neglect her, let her water get dirty, forget to hold her for a couple of days, leaves off to my grandma's house. he started acting up a bit, now he has two snake, i think he will soon get impatient with them :| and neglect them again, I think am not sure.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

He should seriously not be allowed to have ANY animals. Also, snakes are supreme escape artists. He should have a lockable cage or something so she cant get out...
Maybe buy him an ant farm, or a robot puppy, like a Poochie. Hopefully he cant kill that.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Poor Fish and Ghost Corn! D:

But I disagree with the religious holding. I hold mine only half the time. I love watching them. They visit with me a lot. They get clean water, and clean cages.





Sena Hansler said:


> Then again, pets are supposed to be "family" pets, not "his, mine, hers, mine" to ensure everyone 1. wants them 2. cares for them 3. the pet doesn't suffer or die.


I disagree with these. I refuse to claim my birds. But my mother refuses to claim my snakes. But we are kinda aggressive with are animals cleanliness. xD


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow :x 
How could you let a snake get sick? Like they are SO simple to care for. I've had mine for 8 years, going back to my "irresponsible pet days" and I have never had a single problem with her being sick at all.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i really don't know how she caught anything :I but my older brother takes care of mine and my younger brother's, me and my older brother has a deal i take care of his betta he takes care of my snake, simpler for both of us  not sure about my younger brother. he actually has a corn snake and a baby ball python


----------



## 42572 (Sep 3, 2012)

@silverfang, not all young children are irresponsible, that's a fact. @ bl, sorry for your loss, and your brother's lack of care


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

*Lillian, this thread hasn't been replied to in 6 months. Please avoid posting in such old threads.
Thank you!*


----------



## Greylady (Jul 15, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, why don't you mods lock these threads when they get this old? I keep seeing over and over where mods are asking people not to post in old threads because they didn't happen to notice the date. If they were locked, people wouldn't post in them.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

It's too much of a hassle to lock hundreds of threads. Plus some relevant ones (with good info) are allowed to be bumped.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

my (not even ten months old) son takes better care of our fish than that, and all he knows how to do is squish a stuffed bumblebee on the glass and shout "bah bah bah!" at them


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

This thread is old, stop posting.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Why can't I see the pictures?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh, because it's old, lol. Didn't notice, sorry.


----------

